# A ride in Rocky Mountain National Park



## Eiron (Sep 9, 2006)

A friend & I have been doing a lot of 'prep' rides this summer in anticipation of the Copper Triangle Parkinson's charity ride (held the 1st Saturday of August every year). As it turned out, we did *so many* prep rides that the CT felt just a little too easy & definitely too early to end the 'big rides' for the season. I suggested we add the Mt Evans 'Loop' to finish the season (Evergreen to Idaho Springs to Mt Evans to Evergreen). Since we live in Loveland, CO, my friend suggested instead that we ride into Rocky Mountain National Park & up Trail Ridge Road to the Alpine Visitor's Center. Even if it wasn't quite the altitude of Mt Evans, the advantages of riding more miles & being able to ride from home made it an easy decision!

The biggest fear I had (aside from never having done this many miles in a single ride) was that I was immediately leaving for two weeks of sitting in a car & eating my way across five different states. Not a good training plan for this ride! Luckily for me, the US Pro Cycling race rolled thru Boulder that first Saturday after I returned from my road trip, giving me the chance to get some post-deconditioning miles in before the AVC ride. (That race day (25Aug12) saw 105 miles of riding to the race course & back; we broke the riding up with a lot of standing around between riding to several race viewing points, & I was glad I went!)

In previous years I would've considered the 65 or so miles up to Estes Park & back a complete ride. We always take the extra time to ride thru Glen Haven, as that road sees much less traffic than the Hwy 34 canyon route. It would add a few extra miles to the day, but we decided to also go thru Glen Haven today as well. We left Loveland (elevation 4,982') at 7:15 am (Friday, Aug 31) & arrived at the Subway in Estes Park around 10:15 for our 'first lunch' sandwiches. About 1/2 hour later we were back on our bikes & rolling into RMNP. Time for *26 miles* of climbing!

Having never done this ride before, I was riding a little on the conservative side. The longest continuous ride I'd ever done prior to this was last year's 95 miler thru Estes & up to the Peak to Peak Hwy, & it didn't have the length of climbs this one does. We got passed by three young guys in full kit, but we also passed several other riders as we approached Rainbow Curve & tree line.

When you arrive at the high point of TRR at Rock Cut (12,183' & 35% less oxygen than at sea level) you have to descend almost 400' for the four more miles it takes to reach the AVC. Like many of the rides around here, you have to climb to leave your destination! We arrived at the AVC around 2:15 & enjoyed our 'second lunch' sandwiches. At this point it had taken us 6-1/2 hrs of riding time to travel 60 miles.

After answering questions for a few curious tourists, we left the AVC about 3:00 pm. It started raining lightly as we climbed back up to Rock Cut. My friend was riding his carbon racing bike & had not brought any extra gear for inclement weather. I was glad I was on my randonneur with full fenders & front bag (& camera!). I put on my wool skullcap, wool arm warmers, full finger gloves & windproof vest. I also had wool leg warmers & a wool headband with me, but didn't need to use them. Aware that the light rain would make the roads incredibly slick, I rode cautiously. My friend was more concerned about being above tree line & being completely exposed to potential hail or lightning storms, so he took off like a rabbit! I got stuck behind a line of cars & didn't catch up with him for many miles. Luckily the rain lightened & the roads dried out within about 10 miles from the top.

We rode the entire way back to Loveland in about 3-1/2 hours, arriving home at 6:30 pm. On the trip back we chose the canyon route rather than returning thru Glen Haven. Unfortunately, we had a headwind the entire way from Estes to Loveland!

The totals for the day were:
Total Distance: 116 miles
Total Climbing: 8,800 feet
Total Ride Time: just over 11 hrs
Total Cycling Time: just under 9 hrs
Average Speed: about 13 mph

Overall it was a fantastic day!


----------



## Eiron (Sep 9, 2006)

Entering Rocky Mountain National Park.


----------



## Eiron (Sep 9, 2006)

A view of the alpine destination ahead.


----------



## Eiron (Sep 9, 2006)

Approaching Rainbow Curve (way off in the distance).


----------



## Eiron (Sep 9, 2006)

Approaching Rock Cut (also way off).


----------



## Eiron (Sep 9, 2006)

At the Alpine Visitor's Center.


----------



## Eiron (Sep 9, 2006)

View from the Alpine Visitor's Center.


----------



## Eiron (Sep 9, 2006)

One of the climbs leaving the AVC (with rain just starting).


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Eiron said:


> Entering Rocky Mountain National Park.


Wow.

What a killer image.


----------



## wncbiker (Feb 18, 2005)

Nice photos! Drove through there in 2003, the 21st of June, in a snowstorm.


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

great pics, really makes me remember and miss my Boulder area riding show more bike!


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Nice. I did some riding out of Loveland in 2008. I've been to all the places you rode, plus Evans. 

My favorite memory is of the little shop in Glen Haven with homemade cinnamon buns the size of cantaloupes, and jugs of water outside labeled "For bikers!" Perfect rest stop on the descent, since you have to slow down through there anyway.

And those headwinds on the descent must have saved you lots of brake pad life!


----------



## Barger285 (Sep 9, 2012)

What a killer image.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

My last trip on TRR was 2010 right after they finished repaving the road.

Estes Park to Granby - a great ride as we had perfect weather in early August.

Love your pics.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Beautiful pics.


----------



## mmoose (Apr 2, 2004)

Flashing back to TRR from 2011 BTC. The climb was nice, but the snow and wind at the top was not. No, I didn't get any pics. (Gotta go back and ride it the right way sometime. When the view is a view...)

Good pics. Nice to see what I missed.


----------



## Eiron (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks MB1. It was very nice being on that road at that time of the morning. Very little traffic!


----------



## Eiron (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks wncbiker. Weather is always the wild card in this area! My friend had been turned back on two separate ride attempts due to nasty conditions.


----------



## Eiron (Sep 9, 2006)

*deleted*


----------



## Eiron (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks Reynolds531. I would definitely miss the riding in this area if I moved away. (Are you asking for pictures of my bicycle, or for more people to post bike ride pics?)


----------



## Eiron (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi brucew, I did Mt Evans a few years ago, but I'd never ridden up to the AVC before. I really enjoyed it!

Everybody talks about the cinnamon rolls, but I love the cherry cobbler at the Glen Haven General Store! 

Yeah, I hate it when I have to pedal _*down*_ the canyons... :-/


----------



## Eiron (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks Barger285 & MerlinAma. We really had great weather, even considering the light rain on the departure from the AVC. We never had to deal with lightning or high winds, & once we got back below tree line things dried out quickly.


----------



## Eiron (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks Ridgetop. I have a few more pics from the trip that I might post.


----------



## Eiron (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi mmoose, you can never be sure what's going to happen at the tops of the passes around here. Keeping the camera in the rear pocket of my front bag made it easy to grab for shots "on the move." I just wish I'd taken the camera out more often!


----------



## Trouble (Apr 3, 2004)

*Rmnp*

We climb up Trail Ridge Road every summer around the 4th of July.
Usually rains on us up at the top and it's almost always windy.
THE best climb there is IMO. Taxes the lungs and legs. It only takes about 20 minutes to jam down...usually passing cars in the corners and then a stop in Grand Lake for a beer.


----------



## Beaker13 (Dec 23, 2009)

We ride up to Glen Haven (from Fort Collins) regularly. But only about once a year do we trek all the way up Trail Ridge. It's not really that tough of a climb (except that it goes on and on and on....) but the descent is SOOOO worth it. 

This year I got stuck behind a convoy of really slow moving cars and cars coming up so I couldn't pass from just above Many Parks curve down to Old Fall River road.... :mad2:


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Wonderful pics & scenery. WOW!


----------



## Eiron (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi *Trouble*,
This was my first time up to the AVC, but I don't plan on it being my last! :thumbsup:

Hi *Beaker13*,
The same thing happened to me on this descent!! It had just started raining at the AVC when we left, so I let a couple of tail-gaters pass me on the wet roads. Then when I reached the dry roads I caught them. They weren't going any faster than when the roads were wet!! There were too many to pass all at once & I wasn't comfortable passing only one at a time & then squeezing in between cars. :incazzato:


----------



## Eiron (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks *Mr. Versatile*! It was a great day, indeed!


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Great ride in my backyard ... is that a Nobilette?


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

That brings back memories. My wife and I did Ride the Rockies in 2000. That year, the ride went over Rocky Mtn National Park. Being from DC, about 300 feet above sea level, we went a week early to accclimate. It helped. On our third day there, it snowed. A lot. It was July. We drove up RMNP rode to that continental divide sign. The park was closed from there on up. Luckily, it warmed up the next week and near the end, we rode up that thing. I recall thinking I was almost done, turning a corner, and seeing cyclists spread out for miles ahead climbing. They looked like ants. It was cold and windy at the top. Amazing how within 15 minutes of the descent, it warmed up considerably. 

Aside from a bike trip in Tuscany with Andy Hampsten, this was the best bike vacation I ever did (and I've done several).


----------



## Eiron (Sep 9, 2006)

Pablo said:


> Great ride in my backyard ... is that a Nobilette?


Hey Pablo! Yes, I asked Mark to build a randonneur-style bike for me. He was already involved with Rene Herse at that time, but I wanted something that had his name on it. He put a few custom details into it for me as well.

It took me a year to save up about half of the money from bicycle commuting (gas money savings), & the rest came from selling an old Honda C70 scooter.

Here's a view of when I first built it up (no bags) & another of how it looked last winter. 
I won't run the OYB panniers again this year because the VO 'constructeur' rear rack puts them a bit too far forward & my heels continually clip them.


----------



## Eiron (Sep 9, 2006)

Hey pmf, it *is* a great ride! I'm looking forward to doing it again next year!


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

Almost had a heart attack THINKING about a climb to 12,000+.
Highest I've ridden is 9900+ @Tuolumne Meadows (Yosemite) and the climb from Lee Vining included many "lung breaks".

Beautiful pics. Nothing quite like the Rockies in good weather.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Amazing photos! thanks for sharing!


----------

